# Auto Pilot for the Donkey



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Getting ready for the Nite Bite.And other sneaking around. 

This is how to tie your motors together for Kicker Steering.I have used a broom handle on my cheapskate buddies boat.









Minnkota Terrova 80 with Autopilot works great for steering boat on autopilot especially when used in conjunction with a kicker motor when trolling against the wind.Here is a shot of it finding my way today going against the wind behind Breakwall.









I put the batteries together in the cooler up front.Tied together 2-12 volts to get 24 volts for motor,









Stowed and asleep.Rock Solid.









Thanks Scott for the Inspiration and Kgone for the Tech Info


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

This thing has eyes like a snake.Now I can go for a walk while I fish


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Donkey, great update! Thanks for some new ideas... could save some dough!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Jennis;I looked into autopilot for das boat but at really slow speed they get confused and are quite expensive.This unit has autopilot and remote steering for a lot less money.Used alone or along with my kicker I should be free to fish and sharpen hooks.I took out a small loan that I plan on paying off with my winnings from the fall Fishcrazy Derby.


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

Damm donkey your a genius, are you related to Wiley E Coyote.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Diabolical plan. Genius, indeed!

My husband had an auto pilot on his last boat and said it was unreliable without hydraulic steering... tried and electric on ours for trolling but didn't take it far enough. We may steel this idea - we already have an easy steer. 

Question; do you store the bow mount on the boat - or do you prefer to take it off when you know you won't be out for a while.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I just installed this last week.I went with the permanent mount so I could clear the railing.
I ordered the Copilot last night. Wireless remote control.Now I can fish alone and still have a buddy


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Very nice Donkey, so how do you like it? Glad I was able to help you out.


----------



## dmorgan4 (Oct 8, 2007)

I run a 55# Minnkota autopilot on the front of mine -- lock down the helm to keep your boat reasonably straight and use the electric to maintain your course hands/feet free. It works well trolling with the wind but does require more power to hole the course either cross wind or up wind. One of the best traolling aids I've used.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Donkey: That's a sweet setup. I've been lookin into autopilots, they're very expensive. I also don't have too many choices with cable steering 

This sounds like a good alternative. I'll be bugging you and Kevin for info on this setup sometime in the near future.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Tomb; After looking at the front of you boat you will probably have to do the split rail as in the following link.My rail is quite high so the motor swings underneath it easily.Your railing may present a problem unless removed or slit as in this link

http://www.shipyardisland.com/BW18Outrage-Trolling-DP.htm


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

way to go donkey, looking good man. Those walleye are still in your stomping grounds, i pulled a few locals out of there today. I will be adding an autopilot to my oversized/underpowered rig next year as well, i cant wait.

Nice talking to you saturday at the hawgfest....:B


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

But will you learn "The way of the Worm" and be able to run silent and Slooow


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

donkey said:


> But will you learn "The way of the Worm" and be able to run silent and Slooow


yep did that today actually........im telling you, i got reeeeeal familiar with worms saturday during the fest.....i bet i went through 8 dozen easily. Trolling in a perch pack near the bottom isnt very worm friendly. You headed out to your area anytime this week for some action?


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I have removed all trolling rods from my boat.It is time to harvest the Perch and spend time with some Old friends.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

sounds good--well if you cant round a crew up, give me a yell- im off all this week and weekend and plan on going everyday i can. My boat is very convenient with no trailering needed


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> Tomb; After looking at the front of you boat you will probably have to do the split rail as in the following link.My rail is quite high so the motor swings underneath it easily.Your railing may present a problem unless removed or slit as in this link


I was wondering how you got around that problem. Also figured I wouldn't be so lucky.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

One of my concerns had been about the batteries losing power in the extreme cold of the Nite Bite.There capacity drops significantly in the cold.
I believe I can warm my batteries with a light bulb as they sit in the cooler and they will stay warm and fully charged insulated from the cold as I fish.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Donkey, curious if you could tell me roughly how high your rails are and how much do you clear them by? I have a bow pulpit on my rig so if needed I was thinking of a alum plate to offset off the pulpit so the rig could set up on the outaide of the rail, but like your aet up.

Scott


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Papa;In answer to your question my rail is 18 inches from the motor base.But if you look at the above photos you will see that the base is actually mounted outside of the railing.This is important as the retrieval of motor consists of pulling motor straight up until you have enough leverage to tilt it parallel to the deck and then pull it back to stow position.
In my setup the way you see the motor in the run position allows me to simply tilt it back until laying flat and than pull it straight back while it is laying flat.
I guess what I am trying to say is the height of the rail is not the only consideration.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Ronnie this is the first time I really looked at this and you're are a freakin genius. Now I know why you have the job you have. Batteries in the cooler with the light bulb, come on man who would have thought of that but you.. Ps. I'm taking my grandpa ( Wally ) out perchin tomorrow gimme a buzz if your goin out. Scott..


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Check this out

http://www.padheaters.com/battery_heater.html


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Took the boat out today and trolled in 2-4 foot waves.With the wind against the wind and sideways to the wind.The autopilot functioned flawlessly.I kept the speed on the electric between 3 and 4 on the Dial and trolled for about 4 hours using the kicker for power and the Minnkota for autopilot and steering.As long as I maintained a forward speed powered by the Yamaha i had no problem maintaining course.Against the waves was very impressive.Probably the best money I have spent on a boat related item ever.
After 4 hours of constant trolling I still had 75&#37; power on my batteries.
This is what it looked like today.And you know if it was too rough for George to go out there had to be a nice chop


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Very nice dude!!!!

Terrova's kick major butt, I don't know how I would fish without mine, expecially when it's all hands on deck on a fire drill bite running 6 or 8 rods. 

I've trolled in some pretty nasty stuff and the Terrova does it's job very very well no matter what. I'm glad to hear how happy you are with it. 

You must have stole the foot pedal on the steering wheel trick from Frank that's exactly where he puts it, the Ranger has tilt wheel and it fits perfect on any angle!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

That Is Impressive That This Setup Worked In Those Conditions!

Very Nice!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

After running this setup a half a dozen times I have made several observations.Like all good things the more you use it the better you understand it.If you look at the Terrova autopilot as nothing more than a Bow Thruster and utilize the gas trolling motor for power and speed the system perfoms flawlessly.
I have since added the wireless remote for remote control of speed and course adjustments up to and including U turns.Took it out for the Nite Bite last Friday and trolled into the wind for several miles and found the only drawback to the system.
Looking at my snail trail on the chart plotter the lines of troll are almost perfectly straight.I will have to remember to tap the turn button occasionally so that I can troll in an S pattern.
I will probably be talking to Santa to get me another remote control to wear around my neck 








Mounted upside down as I sit facing back of boat.Gonna need a mirror so I can see where I am going


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Ronnie, Ronnie, what happened to loose lips sink ships. Giving away all the goods now. I have the handheld and never use it. I like the pedal.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> Ronnie, Ronnie, what happened to loose lips sink ships. Giving away all the goods now. I have the handheld and never use it. I like the pedal.


 yep, my tub is under construction now as we speak........im having it rigged so that it can set lines and troll while im at work- which we all know is 99.9% of the time, Lord knows i cant get any vacation days around here


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Shut up George. LOL


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> Shut up George. LOL


  its a tough job but someone has to do it scotty, i gotta keep up with ya somehow bud. :B


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yep the terrova will keep you to straight you HAVE TO remember to hit the buttons to turn...when you do bang a fish usually hits when your on them or it's a tough bite. That is one part of the learning curver to having AP...we probably should have just told you when you got it


----------



## Martys9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Donkey or Kgone

Really like the set up..

We have a 21 ft starcraft aluminum with a 9.9 kicker. Do you guys think the 24v travorra is necessary or do you think I can get away with a 12v powerdrive v2.


Marty


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Marty, I also have a 21 ft starcraft with the 24v terrova. I'd go with the 24v terrova for the power and pedal. Make sure you get the 60 inch model, you'll need every inch of it to stay in the water on rough days.


----------



## Martys9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Donkey,
We are adding your bowthruster before we go in the water this year. Think Im going to install myself but if I change my mind do you have any reccomendations for a place to have it installed?


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Perhaps someone else can chime in on a place to have it installed.I rarely hire my boat work out so I have no clue.By the time you drive the boat to the shop and wait for it to be installed you would be done if you do it yourself.


----------



## Martys9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thankx Donkey your probably right about about the installation. We have done much more difficult projects than that already.
Does anyone anyone have a favorite place to buy such a Min Kota terrova. I know I can get it at BPS, Cabellas and the like, but I would really like support someone local with a purchase like this.


----------



## Martys9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Got One,

When you mounted your motor did you run into any problems such as having to move the rail or the light?
I think I have enough room but I have a planer mast up there too. Our boat is a 1985 if that makes a difference?

Want to make sure I won't have too much trouble before I shell out the cash.
If I send a picture/drawing of what I'm thinking. Can you tell me if you think it will fit and work properly.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Martys9 
the min kota does not have to be in center,make blue print mease everithing and you will be ok.

snag


----------



## Martys9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thankx Happy Snag
I'll go onto the min Kota website and see if they post a template for download. I Would hate to find out after I order or pay for it that it's too big. or that I would have to loose the planer mast.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Martys9 said:


> Thankx Happy Snag
> I'll go onto the min Kota website and see if they post a template for download. I Would hate to find out after I order or pay for it that it's too big. or that I would have to loose the planer mast.


Marty, so far http://www.jollyannsales.com where I'm leaning. They also have free shipping. I've purchased there before and the service has been great.


----------



## Pinochio (Dec 7, 2009)

donkey said:


> One of my concerns had been about the batteries losing power in the extreme cold of the Nite Bite.There capacity drops significantly in the cold.
> I believe I can warm my batteries with a light bulb as they sit in the cooler and they will stay warm and fully charged insulated from the cold as I fish.


So. How did the heating of the batteries in a cooler go.I am interested in trying this when I start the early spring bite.


----------



## BAT-MGT-1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Put one on my lund, the cold did not matter. Ran for 12 hr still had 50% on charge.temp was 35,water temp was 46.i do not have batterys in a cooler,just in battery boxes


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Donkey-

What did you use for the joints on the kicker bracket? Looking to make one myself but going back and forth on the best way to set it up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Pinochio said:


> So. How did the heating of the batteries in a cooler go.I am interested in trying this when I start the early spring bite.


Been thinking about this heating batteries issue,did a little research and found this info: 
Can batteries explode?

Yes, hydrogen gas is produced during normal battery operation. This easily ignitable gas can escape through the battery vents and may form an explosive mixture in the atmosphere around the battery if ventilation is poor. 

Keep sparks, flames, burning cigarettes, and other ignition sources away at all times.
Do not break "live" circuits at the terminals of batteries.

I'm probably missing something as I'm not a seasoned boater but using a light bulb that can easily explode if it's hot and something cold hits it sounds like a dangerous solution.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Plus the cooler is containing the gases in concentrated volume.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

I know for a fact this can happen. My Father-in-Law built a scuba divers scooter back in the 60's using lead acid batteries. He had it laying on the back seat of his company car at work. Some of his buddies at work wanted to see it work. They went out to the parking lot. When he squeezed the trigger the spark from the switch inside blew it up right there in the back seat. It only takes about a 7% concentration of Hydrogen gas to be explosive. He had a lot of 'splaining to do to his boss about the car.


----------

